# How much do you charge a PITA



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

So I need to do a BF re-test after a hack supposedly repaired it after I failed it on the initial. How much would you charge?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Charge your normal price plus whatever you would have profited if you had rebuilt the backflow.  Or at least double your usual charge.

Note on the form that it was initially failed and then rebuilt by someone other than you.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats what I would do charge double.... just so he never hires the other guy again... show him this is how I would have charged you if I was here first... now the price is double


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Thats what I would do charge double.... just so he never hires the other guy again... show him this is how I would have charged you if I was here first... now the price is double


While that might make him not want to call the first guy back, I don't see how sticking it to him will make him want to call you back either. When cases like this come up, I just charge the same fair price I charge everybody. Explain the situation, charge your regular rates and you'll probably have a repeat customer. He's already been screwed by the first guy, why screw him again just to teach him a lesson?






Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> While that might make him not want to call the first guy back, I don't see how sticking it to him will make him want to call you back either. When cases like this come up, I just charge the same fair price I charge everybody. Explain the situation, charge your regular rates and you'll probably have a repeat customer. He's already been screwed by the first guy, why screw him again just to teach him a lesson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats how people learn .... is through lessons... some people need to be hit hard so they will never do it again...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> While that might make him not want to call the first guy back, I don't see how sticking it to him will make him want to call you back either. When cases like this come up, I just charge the same fair price I charge everybody. Explain the situation, charge your regular rates and you'll probably have a repeat customer. He's already been screwed by the first guy, why screw him again just to teach him a lesson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That type of guy does not want to pay a fair price for quality service, and reward you for your knowledge and expertise. He will never be a loyal customer and appreciate you. He will never learn the value you could offer him. All he wants is cheap. That is why he hired a hack to attempt the repair. The said hack is not a licensed backflow tech, that is why he could not test the device. 

Bang him and walk away.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Bang him and walk away.


 
How is this different than the PCPlumber "bang him and walk away" attitude? _It's what they need, whether they know it or not. Sell 'em big and who cares what they think?_ I'm not going to give my time away but if I'm fine with $*** per hour, why do I have to get more from somebody because my feelings have been hurt? I try very hard to treat every customer the same and not penalise them for doing things differently than I'd have wanted them to. 







Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess I did not correctly phrase my post. 

My intent was- Do the best job you can for the customer, and charge the correct amount for your services. Do not lower your price to compete with a handyman. But, be aware that no matter what you do, you will never please the cheapskate, and he will never be a loyal, lifelong customer.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> How is this different than the PCPlumber "bang him and walk away" attitude? _It's what they need, whether they know it or not. Sell 'em big and who cares what they think?_ I'm not going to give my time away but if I'm fine with $*** per hour, why do I have to get more from somebody because my feelings have been hurt? I try very hard to treat every customer the same and not penalise them for doing things differently than I'd have wanted them to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with your feelings getting hurt... it is just buisness...

and that is to earn as high a profit as you can.....

If you are a true professional plumber then it should be no problem demanding top dollar for your services and knowledge....either from your employer or your customer....

There is no further income stream from this customer other than maybe some time in the distant future he may call you back to have something else done.....


----------

